# Localhost:631/admin  gives 404 not found (Solved)

## fr3eatlast

I recently purchased an HP-3510, so I installed cups following the instructions here.

When I open my browser and go to localhost:631 I am taken to the cups configuration page, but I can not click on any of the links on the page because they all give me o 404 not found error message.  This is my first attempt at getting a printer to work in gentoo, so I don't know where to go from here.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit:

If there is any information that would help, please let me know and I will post it.  I didn't want to post a bunch of info if it isn't needed.Last edited by fr3eatlast on Thu May 16, 2013 4:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hielvc

Did you add yourself to lpadmin group ?

----------

## fr3eatlast

Yes i did. Here is the output of groups

```
ih8u@gentoo ~ $ groups

lp wheel audio cdrom video games usb users lpadmin plugdev portage ih8u network
```

----------

## hielvc

Ok is cupsd running? 

```
sudo rc-status -a
```

 Thisl will give you a list of all your running init scrips and cupsd should be listed. If not 

```
sudo rc-update add cupsd default

sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

Then try your browser. If it is on try my favorite punt and thats to re-emerge it. If nothing else mybe someone will have a better idea   :Wink: 

----------

## fr3eatlast

I appreciate you trying to help.  

```
gentoo ih8u # ps -e

 7772 ?        00:00:00 cupsd
```

shows that cupsd is running, and I re-emerged it, but the problem still persists.

----------

## kite14

This thing is driving me nuts too...

I had a problem printing some PDF files (as per this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319426) then, following the suggestion of an old post in this forum, a couple of days ago I emerged "-e world": as a result, I can access only the main page of CUPS web interface and all other links (i.e admin, printers, jobs, etc.) lead to 404-land.

CUPS error_log file shows a lot of "not found" resources: http://pastebin.com/6smdwsxH.

Any suggestion is welcome.

----------

## Yczo

have you got a line with  "127.0.0.1       localhost " on /etc/hosts? or other compatible number

did you review that  exist  "loopback        127.0.0.0"  /etc/networks ? 

regards

----------

## fr3eatlast

/etc/hosts (only the relevant line)

```
127.0.0.1 localhost
```

/etc/networks

```
loopback        127.0.0.0

link-local      169.254.0.0
```

----------

## roarinelk

Which cups version do you have installed?  cups-1.6.2-r4 has a bug which causes this 404, among other things

Downgrade to -r3 or upgrade to -r5

----------

## fr3eatlast

thanks roarinelk. upgrading to 1.6.2-r5 fixed this problem.

----------

## kite14

Yes, works for me too.

Thanks roarinelk.

----------

